# My Current Set Up With Ponte Vecchio Lusso Mk2



## SlowRoast

This is my set up which I got from Bella Barista today. Dented my bank account a bit, but I love it to bits.

The machine is a second hand Ponte Vecchio Lusso Mk2, was quite dirty when I got it, but everything has been wiped and polished and the shower screen cleaned and flushed through. I plan to run some descaler through the machine when I get the chance. But in general the seals all seem good.

The group handle is smaller than usual, measuring a tiny 46mm! I've resorted to using the back of the dosing scoop until I can get a tamper in.







But nevertheless, the machine seems forgiving enough and pulled some quite acceptable shots.

My milk jug is a Espro Toroid, which I love! The milk stretched beautifully, the combination of the jug and impressive power from the steam arm helped.

No grinder as off yet, I'm having to be naughty and get fresh grounds from 'The Store' down the road every few days. Payday in around two weeks, I hope to get a Eureka Mignon. I loved them, tiny little things.


----------



## lookseehear

Looks lovely! I've looked at them before, and gather they're fairly easy to start getting good shots on. The thing about these sprung lever machines (which work in reverse to a la pavoni) is that you aren't actually applying the pressure yourself, so it's a lot easier to get started with. You also get to control preinfusion and do partial pulls so get the extra control.

How much did it set you back 2nd hand (if you don't mind me asking!)?


----------



## SlowRoast

Thanks, I love it. It's pretty easy to get a decent shot running. The sprung lever really lets you concentrate on how the shot is going, and like you say, easy to do partial pulls etc.

The machine set me back £350, instead of £699 so I'm pleased! They threw in the group handle as it was missing, a single and double shot basket and a grouphead cleaning brush. It's much better than a tacky machine from Argos, I didn't feel I had to get used to the steaming on this, it's just as powerful as the ones at work.


----------



## vintagecigarman

Cracking machine you've got there and at a great price. Will last a lifetime and retain its value if you ever want to upgrade. I got the chance to try one a few years ago and loved it.

Well done. A few extra hours work needed for a grinder now, eh?


----------



## ChiarasDad

That looks like a tremendous amount of fun. Congratulations.


----------



## BanishInstant

Looks very smart indeed.


----------



## SlowRoast

Thanks, I'm having a lot of fun with this. The knockout is already well full for the compost bin! Late next week I'll be buying my Eureka Mignon Instantaneo grinder, seems a tad expensive for such a tiny thing but I should imagine my coffee will taste so much better. Now, if I can just move that microwave to the otherside of the kitchen and have the panini grill there instead, my little Italian corner!


----------



## SlowRoast

Update: Just adjusted the boiler pressure from a horrifying 1.75 bar down to 1.1 bar the coffee I'm drinking now is so smooth


----------



## SlowRoast

Update: Massively grown since the first few photos, muahahaha, bye bye microwave soon!



















I'm not sure what my parents would think to something like a panini grill replacing the microwave. It can be my own little cafe!


----------



## stavros

I love it. That is a sweet looking set up.


----------



## SlowRoast

Thanks







I never expected it to grow this much.

Although I have just noticed the horrible colour I've turned the grout on the wall since this machine was first brought in. The group handle is one of those that flicks coffee everywhere when you knock it out! Time for the thick bleach...


----------



## MikeHag

Looks awesome!


----------



## SlowRoast

The grinder was too! If I remember correct, £115 - £130 It doesn't have the benefit of a manual switch and it'd been on the shelf for ages but all new, can't go wrong!


----------



## xXDaedalusXx

Nice looking set up!

Check out mine too, if you want.


----------



## Glenn

Thanks for posting the pics James. You'll be needing a bigger bench next


----------



## SlowRoast

Thanks guys







I'm getting better by the day with it, pulled my first ever shot that was thick and ristretto like, not bitter, quite a mild acidity but nevertheless it was nice to taste! And now I'm drinking a pretty awesome latte.

Yeah, Glenn I'm thinking of taking over a corner of the dining room. Plumbing in a sink and a filtered water tap, nice granite bench, cupboards and shelves for all my bits. Ah, I can dream...


----------



## wastedhours

Looks fantastic! Mine started that way. The solitary machine, then some cups on the side, then a few tins for coffee/knocking out, then the grinder. Now around 1/5 of the workspace is coffee related as well as an entire cupboard.


----------



## SlowRoast

I don't think my parents expected it to grow this much. Blissfully unaware of my plans to move the microwave out and replace it with coffee ... I'm yet to get a cupboard though, only a shelf in one!


----------



## 7tenths

Sweet setup







I bet you are absolutely loving it.....I know I would be









I see the manufacturers make a 2 group version of the PVL....not listed at BB yet tho' ;-)


----------



## SlowRoast

I love it muchly! The fact it practically forces me to use beans so fresh they're nearly still in the cherry is frustrating but also good. Any coffee I get as an emergency backup, usually gives out watery, crema-less mud water. Considering the grind quality is better than what we get from our Mazzer Royale at work, which is starting to produce squeaking sounds from the burrs, it's something to shout about.

Never have issues with coffee ordered online or the highly roasted stuff from my local coffee house. I'm not sure how much robusta is in that, but it sure packs A LOT of caffeine and crema! The steam pressure is great too, never runs out.


----------



## Soapbox

Next step should be a popcorn popper so you can begin roasting!


----------



## James Cox

What a great looking machine!


----------



## pips

Very nice machine. Mind I ask why the machine has 2 nozzles ??


----------



## SlowRoast

The one to your left is steam the one to the right is for hot water.


----------



## RoloD

Very nice. Lever machines rule! Only slight flaw is that Bella Barista stuck their label on crooked (which is odd, because in their reviews they always complain about the quality of manufacturer's badges).

How do you find the temperature stability on the Ponte Vecchio?


----------



## SlowRoast

They certainly do! It's a different flavour over other machines. I do prefer my Expobar, but I would recommend a lever at the same time.

The temperature stability is superb, you can leave it for hours and it's fine. And when you draw hot water/steam it bounces back instantly.


----------



## 4085

SlowRoast, can I ask your thoughts, now that you have had it a while. I too, have a Mignon and an Expobar Leva and have just been offered a Ponte like yours. I have only ever had the gaggia and La pavoni levers before which I found annoying! What did you do for a tamper?


----------

